# Stinky Recent Dankage



## stinkyelements (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi everyone at MP! Its been a while since I posted, after the old crash I wasn't sure what was going on here. I have popped in but JAAM got me back over here posting, so I'm glad I did. So here's what I have been up to hope you enjoy. 

Here's some White Bubba


----------



## stinkyelements (Oct 1, 2012)

P91 Clone


----------



## stinkyelements (Oct 1, 2012)

Will be posting more special pics shortly need to get them off jump drive. Some Sunset Kush, OG Graze pics coming soon


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking nice stinky:aok:

My OG Graze hermied after 17 days of 12/12


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2012)

Lookin good Stinky....   Glad your back brosef...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely white flowers. Nice. Welcome back!


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Oct 2, 2012)

Yo-ho stinky its great to see ya advanced on from da broke n toke club . I just got back myself . Great to see ya got nice bud porn for us . Cheers n stay safe .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking nice and frosty at your house!  Welcome back and congrats on the great grow.


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice Stinky!!  Great looking buds!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

Excellent Buddage -- dank, dank, dank... Impressive to say the least -- welcome back to MP -- we need growers like you around here -- if only for inspiration.

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)

Gorgeous.
Always nice to see someone re-appear.


----------



## stinkyelements (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow a nice warming welcome back makes me feel good, I have def missed a bunch of you and interested in getting to know the ones I havent met.

pcduck- thanks man thats a shame about the Graze you tried running. Odd. She was a fine specimen. I recommend giving her another go. Its nice to see you.

JAAM- Of course always a pleasure, thank you, me too!

Rosebud- Hey thank you much, its been a while

TwoHighCrimes- my man, how are ya? Yea man I had to step it up a bit, still broke though haha. Good to see ya! keep in touch

The Hemp Goddess- Thank you, missed you also, I appreciate the welcome and poppin in to say hi

juniorgrower- thank you man

HemperFi- Thank you for the inspiring words, more to come, we need to get acquainted 

tastyness- hello there, thanks for the compliment, look forward to speaking 

I want to thank you all for the welcome back and let you all know If you need anything im here to help any way I can so lets get it rolling, I need to catch up a good bit eh?!


----------



## stinkyelements (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright so here the others as promised. Sunset Kush up first. One of my fav seed runs, me and Eugenics Genetics are using my (E6) pheno cut to re-work her and keep her around so thats gonna be a new surprise.


----------



## stinkyelements (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is some OG Graze


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi again everyone at MP, I thought I'd start coming back around and popping in here a bit more often, I miss the ol MP family. Idk who is even on here anymore. I'll continue to post up my latest runs and pics In here till I get caught up. Hope to see and speak to some new and old friendly people. And I can figure out how to get pictures to size properly with my phone, I just tried and they were too big. Anyway hope to talk to you all soon, ill be lurking around trying to get caught up with things around here. Have a great day


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 15, 2013)

what up duuuuuuuude??????    :48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 16, 2013)

nice buds :48:


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

Whats going on Jaam?! Good to see you, I was hoping to talk to you bro.
Hey nouvellechef nice to see you again and your a mod now eh, as you should be haha, nice! Thanks for the welcome back.
And thank you for the post and kind comment Short! Cool to meet some new great people. 
This is a porn pic thread soooooo.......here is some of what I've played with recently.

First up is Exotic Genetics "Black Hawk Down" Blackwater x Flight


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

Exotic Genetics "Bird of Prey" Fire Alien Romulan x Flight Pheno 1


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

"Bird of Prey" pheno 2


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

Some other random BHD & BOP:fly:


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

Sour Grapes


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

Black Cherry Matter (Black Cherry Soda x Dark Matter)

Green and purple pheno's


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

Black Cherry Matter with flower room shots from that grow


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 17, 2013)

Krazy Kush f2 

(My apologies on some pic quality and lack of full plant shots most of these had to be taken by my phone)


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice bro...   looks like youve been busy...  :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking good stinky! Welcome back !

More prono !!!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 17, 2013)

aww man i was hoping for enlarged pics of the sour grapes, when i clicked on them. thats some serious buddage you got there.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 18, 2013)

_*OK,

   Well now stinkyelements,

    I don't know which one one is better the Black cherry, or the sour grapes. Both look to good to be real.
 Hope you don't mind an audience. Thinking that this is the spot to pull up a chair and keep my mouth shut. I might learn, and I sure think you got it going.
 Alright the Black cherry wins the eye appeal, but how does she smoke ?

 And hey !  Thanks Heaps for sharing that eye candy...

smoke in peace
KupunaKane:icon_smile:
*_


----------

